# Feedback on TV cabinet design



## stef (28 Feb 2008)

Here is the latest version,
this time, the panels are fed into the legs, so no problem with wood stretching.
the back is oak cladding, not shown here..
the drawer is on smooth bearings, and i intend to house a couple of magnets to keep it shut.
it will also have a couple of brass cups as handles.
overall dimension is 1350mm x 570m tall. 
depth is 540mm

any feedback more than welcome, before i start hacking oak !


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 Feb 2008)

I would make the lower rails on the end panels the same size and same height as the draw front.


----------



## wizer (28 Feb 2008)

Lord Nibbo":18d7t5ae said:


> I would make the lower rails on the end panels the same size and same height as the draw front.



Or maybe make the drawer a panel so that it matches the side panel and continues the design.


----------



## stef (1 Mar 2008)

good feedback. taken onboard, and slight redesign on the way !


----------



## mailee (1 Mar 2008)

I would also agree with the above posts. Also I would make the top of the drawer sit under the bottom shelf instead of butting up to it, more dustproof that way. JMHO. :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (1 Mar 2008)

mailee":6tylxl55 said:


> I would also agree with the above posts. Also I would make the top of the drawer sit under the bottom shelf instead of butting up to it, more dustproof that way. JMHO. :wink:



I beg to differ :wink: yes your right about being dustproof, but does that really matter? Having the drawer as is in the design drawn makes the draw look part of the front frame and a lot less fussy.

I might be tempted to raise the shelfs a little above half way, but that might impede whats going to sit on them.


----------



## stef (2 Mar 2008)

you are right.
I had the same thought while looking at it.
better for the slimish dvd player and the tallish AV amp sitting underneath !
for the drawer, i'd rather that the front of the drawer looked part of the front, rather than like a drawer, hence, i will have to stay this way. it's only for the odd booklet and remotes, so only need to be 3-4cm tall.


----------



## stef (2 Mar 2008)

here is a slightly updated version.









The bottom rail is still a drawer front. only 7cm tall.


----------



## Mr T (3 Mar 2008)

You say the drawer is running on smooth bearings with magnets to keep it shut. If there was room you could us soft close runners. The movement looks classy and you wouldn't need the magnets. www.hafele.co.uk would have a spec. but they have a high minumum order.


----------



## wizer (4 Mar 2008)

oh I like that, well done


----------



## Shultzy (4 Mar 2008)

Don't know if this is an issue as there are no sizes for the rails, will it be strong enough to support the large tv without sagging?


----------



## stef (8 Mar 2008)

should be,
they are 25mm x70mm solid oak. the top is 20mm thick oak.


----------

